# Do Feist and Curs Make Good Family Dogs



## cddogfan1 (Sep 16, 2021)

So our family Lab of 13 year passed a moth or so ago.  The kids and wife are now wanting a new family dog.  I have always wanted to get a squirrel dog.  Just wanted to know if they double up and make good pets too.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 16, 2021)

I know my rat terriers were great family dogs. Loved to cuddle but loved to play outside to. 
I hear fiests are similar or same as rat terrier.


----------



## Mac (Sep 16, 2021)

My son has a 10-month-old MT Cur, the smartest dog I have ever been around.  I have owned three labs in the past.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 16, 2021)

Feists definitely do. Very loyal to the point of often being a one person or one family dog. Most of mine over the years couldn't be touched or approached by anyone not living under their roof. But not at all aggressive towards strangers though some have gotten a little bit crotchety in old age. Old dogs and small children might not be a good idea if youngsters don't listen.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 16, 2021)

cddogfan1 said:


> So our family Lab of 13 year passed a moth or so ago.  The kids and wife are now wanting a new family dog.  I have always wanted to get a squirrel dog.  Just wanted to know if they double up and make good pets too.


I’ve had several Russell’s and Rat Terriers and mixes. I now have a Mountain Cur, they all have been great pets and squirrel dogs.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 16, 2021)

cddogfan1 said:


> So our family Lab of 13 year passed a moth or so ago.  The kids and wife are now wanting a new family dog.  I have always wanted to get a squirrel dog.  Just wanted to know if they double up and make good pets too.


Yes!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2021)

Fiests for sure. Never owned a cur.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes fiests make great loyal family dogs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 16, 2021)

feist make great family pets, and still can do a good job of finding some sqwerls


----------



## wag03 (Sep 16, 2021)

Best dog I ever had!


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 16, 2021)

Feist are awesome. I’ve had 2 and loved them. They’ll run and play all day and get in your lap too. Grittiest dogs I’ve ever hunted. God made them small because you couldn’t handle them if they were 60 lbs


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2021)

Wire Nut said:


> Feist are awesome. I’ve had 2 and loved them. They’ll run and play all day and get in your lap too. Grittiest dogs I’ve ever hunted. God made them small because you couldn’t handle them if they were 60 lbs


You ain't joking. They absolutely aren't scared of anything.  All ours will grab a 200 lb plus pig in a min.  Or bay a big boar bear!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Nah, fiest don’t acclimate well to family living. 
Our girl is about 13, owns the place and is definitely my wife’s dog.
She was raised by my mom as a pet and came to us after mom passed.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys.  Now I need to find me a good feist breeder sound like.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 17, 2021)

Weve had a Mtn. fiest for more than 10 years. She showed up as a stray. I didnt even know what breed she was. When she started treeing squirrels on her own. I figured it out. Shes just awesome.
Ours has never been a dog to play with toys or to rough house. Always more interested in what going on outside.
She dosent like to be held or sit in your lap. She does like to sit or lay right up against you.
I wouldnt hesitate to own another.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2021)

cddogfan1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  Now I need to find me a good feist breeder sound like.


Scroll thru this section, there is a man who is related to Mr. Cauley, he bred and raised some of the best squirrel getters around Georgia. Look for Cauley Feist


----------



## jdgator (Sep 17, 2021)

Do they shed?


----------



## ilbcnu (Sep 17, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Do they shed?


yes, quite a bit. Their loyalty is worth all that and more


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Do they shed?



If you look at the pic in the bandana she was just shaved for the summer. Makes the shedding tolerable.

Shaved a couple times a year is well worth the loyalty and intelligence.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 17, 2021)

cddogfan1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  Now I need to find me a good feist breeder sound like.


Holler at me if you're ready for 1 in a month or 2.  Dublin is close to Soperton ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Do they shed?


Mine never sheds, I keep him outside tho. Sometimes too much protein in their feed makes them shed more than normal, that's any dog tho.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 17, 2021)

I thought I read in the regs Feist weren't allowed on a wma, why?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Mine never sheds, I keep him outside tho. Sometimes too much protein in their feed makes them shed more than normal, that's any dog tho.



That could well be, every time I look my wife is feeding her boneless chicken or cheese. Spoils her rotten. Most house broke dog Ive ever seen. Let her out before leaving and be gone many hours, never an accident. Never was hunted but goes to the window and watches squirrels whimpering. She’ll chase them if you let her off lead.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 17, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> I thought I read in the regs Feist weren't allowed on a wma, why?


Prob cause they are too bad to da bone lol. I think you read that wrong.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 17, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Do they shed?



All dogs shed


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Prob cause they are too bad to da bone lol. I think you read that wrong.


I checked, it's no longer the in there. There was a breed of dog that was not allowed on a wma years ago. Pretty sure it was a Feist


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Holler at me if you're ready for 1 in a month or 2.  Dublin is close to Soperton ?


 I may do that thanks for the offer, I actually live in Rockledge closer to Soperton than Dublin. Off Mercer Creek.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Let’s take any discussion of a transaction to PMs, thanks.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 18, 2021)

Mine dosnt shed much. I think our boxers shed more.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Mine dosnt shed much. I think our boxers shed more.



I agree, I’ve had other dogs and she’s not as bad. We do have her trimmed about twice a year as she is an indoor dog.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 18, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> I thought I read in the regs Feist weren't allowed on a wma, why?


That's discrimination.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 18, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> That's discrimination.


It may have been Akita idk


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 18, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> I checked, it's no longer the in there. There was a breed of dog that was not allowed on a wma years ago. Pretty sure it was a Feist


I remember years ago that airdales and Bulldogs were not allowed on WMA's.  I think that was done away with several years ago now though.


----------



## riverratree (Sep 20, 2021)

Just got me one.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2021)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 21, 2021)

Good looking pup. Any pup with a dot on its head like that is always special. Good luck with it.


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 23, 2021)

We had a cur that was a great family dog.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 3, 2021)

YES !


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 15, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You ain't joking. They absolutely aren't scared of anything.  All ours will grab a 200 lb plus pig in a min.  Or bay a big boar bear! View attachment 1104864


My feist is scared of her own shadow, quite literally. She is scared to go pee in the grass after dark, and deer give her nightmares.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2021)

Bowyer29 said:


> My feist is scared of her own shadow, quite literally. She is scared to go pee in the grass after dark, and deer give her nightmares.


Most of the ones I had growing up would attack anything alive, from squirrels to bears.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hank goes from the most docile dog around people and children to a straight up killer around other animals. Cats, squirrels, coons, opossums,etc. it’s kinda funny because he gets along well with other dogs.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 15, 2021)

Apache, in her favorite spot.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 15, 2021)

First one (Feist) I had, the only reason he didn’t drag grizzer bears up in the yard is cause we don’t have any around here. I learnt to keep them penned up or chained. His whole life was about reproduction or fighting….didn’t matter which came first. He jumped a chow and a Rottweiler at the same time one day. They stretched him out pretty good before I could get them off him. He started it. The Vet got kinda expensive. I’ve seen quiet a few that had that Napoleon complex. They have more heart and grit than butt. After I learned more about dogs I learned to make sure they were properly socialized. They have a very high prey drive but are great dogs. I hunt mine 6-8 times a week, so they don’t live penned up.

Ol “”Booger” was his name. R.I.P buddy


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 15, 2021)

But yeah they make great family dogs inside or out. Most tolerate dog of children you can find if they are raised with them.


----------



## Dallen92 (Oct 16, 2021)

We had a feist/cur mix as our last dog and I could not have ask for a better dog. My next will definitely be a feist


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 16, 2021)

riverratree said:


> Just got me one.



He's a dot head, you may have to learn Indian.
Good looking pup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’ve seen them latch on to a ground hog and dang near pull them backwards out of their hole  and that’s tough to do.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 16, 2021)

As a child, I had nothing but fiest mixes until I was 18.


They were great family dogs.


----------

